# AZTEC IMAGE CC CAR SHOW, BAKERSFIELD CA



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Classic Dreams (Feb 13, 2008)

CLASSIC DREAMS will be there!


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crayzy 8_@Oct 24 2010, 10:06 PM~18898939
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

''STYLISTICS LOS ANGELES CC'' WILL BE THERE!!!!!


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Oct 25 2010, 06:00 PM~18906098
> *''STYLISTICS LOS ANGELES CC'' WILL BE THERE!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: 

:thumbsup:


----------



## low'n slow (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by crayzy 8_@Oct 24 2010, 11:06 PM~18898939
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Brown effects cc will be there full force!!!


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Oct 25 2010, 07:50 AM~18901229
> *
> *


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: so come check us out! we got catorgies for lo lo's ,hot rods ,motorcycles, dubs ,low rods


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)




----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low'n slow_@Oct 26 2010, 12:58 AM~18910012
> *Brown effects cc will be there full force!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

TTT


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Classic Dreams_@Oct 25 2010, 06:28 AM~18900915
> *CLASSIC DREAMS will be there!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

TO THE TOP


----------



## martinez6871 (Aug 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crayzy 8_@Oct 26 2010, 09:47 PM~18918544
> *TTT
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Oct 28 2010, 01:36 PM~18932442
> *  :biggrin:
> *



Hey what's up!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crayzy 8_@Oct 28 2010, 07:50 PM~18935611
> *Hey what's up!
> *


Not much still working 7 days week!!!


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by crayzy 8_@Oct 25 2010, 07:12 PM~18906210
> *:biggrin:
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


TO THE TOP


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Oct 25 2010, 06:00 PM~18906098
> *''STYLISTICS LOS ANGELES CC'' WILL BE THERE!!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Oct 25 2010, 06:00 PM~18906098
> *''STYLISTICS LOS ANGELES CC'' WILL BE THERE!!!!!
> *


X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Oct 25 2010, 06:00 PM~18906098
> *''STYLISTICS LOS ANGELES CC'' WILL BE THERE!!!!!
> *


You know we will be there.. I have to support my cousin JR and his club. Stylistics Los Angeles WHERE ITS A FAMILY THING!!! Dont get it twisted...


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: kool thanks for the support


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Oct 28 2010, 08:14 PM~18935874
> *Not much still working 7 days week!!!
> *



Damn! Where u workn at??


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crayzy 8_@Oct 31 2010, 09:47 PM~18956208
> *Damn! Where u workn at??
> *


Winery in McFarland.


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Nov 1 2010, 09:14 AM~18958061
> *Winery in McFarland.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crayzy 8_@Nov 3 2010, 08:08 PM~18979825
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crayzy 8_@Nov 8 2010, 08:12 AM~19014789
> *:drama:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crayzy 8_@Nov 18 2010, 10:54 PM~19107610
> *TTT
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DETACHED_@Nov 19 2010, 10:09 PM~19115232
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crayzy 8_@Nov 21 2010, 08:20 PM~19128211
> *:drama:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Nov 21 2010, 09:39 PM~19128939
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crayzy 8_@Nov 28 2010, 08:43 PM~19186096
> *
> *


 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

See you guys Saturday at Gary's daughters Quince...


----------



## latin unity tour (Nov 14, 2010)

The Latin Unity Tour first stop Bakersfield,,, Saturday December 4th 2010. Live


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

TTT


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crayzy 8_@Dec 8 2010, 07:33 PM~19277562
> *TTT
> *


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crayzy 8_@Dec 21 2010, 08:00 AM~19383488
> *
> *


What's up hows it going?


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

We'll be posting up our pre reg form n a couple of weeks so hopefully u out of towners can show up ! And thanks for the support.


----------



## cirilo0314 (Jan 27, 2009)

Carnales Unidos is looking forward to a great show good luck Aztec Image :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## ChromeandCandy (Apr 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by crayzy 8_@Oct 24 2010, 10:06 PM~18898939
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT CARNALES UNIDOS C.C. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jrrl (May 21, 2008)

LATIN EMPIRE C.C. CENTRAL COAST WILL BE THERE


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jrrl_@Jan 6 2011, 10:07 PM~19527113
> *LATIN EMPIRE C.C. CENTRAL COAST WILL BE THERE
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: thanks for the support LATIN EMPIRE C.C.


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jrrl_@Jan 6 2011, 10:07 PM~19527113
> *LATIN EMPIRE C.C. CENTRAL COAST WILL BE THERE
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: thanks for the support LATIN EMPIRE C.C.


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crayzy 8_@Jan 7 2011, 02:40 PM~19532479
> *TTT
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## aztec mem (Jan 9, 2011)

Wass up junior hows that car coming along :biggrin:


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztec mem_@Jan 9 2011, 12:56 PM~19547972
> *Wass up junior hows that car coming along :biggrin:
> *



Wwwaaaazzzzzuuupp! The rides coming out koo jus got to change out the quarter panels :biggrin:
and finish up some minor body work


----------



## aztec mem (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crayzy 8_@Jan 9 2011, 01:05 PM~19548050
> *Wwwaaaazzzzzuuupp! The rides coming out koo jus got to change out the quarter panels :biggrin:
> and finish up some minor body work
> *


 :0 :wow:


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztec mem_@Jan 9 2011, 03:17 PM~19548838
> *
> *


What's crackn?


----------



## aztec mem (Jan 9, 2011)

Nothing just chilling working on the ls and the cutty


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

THANKS LATIN EMPIRE C.C FOR THE SUPPORT .


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

TTT


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

TTT


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crayzy 8_@Jan 12 2011, 08:15 PM~19579836
> *TTT
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

Pre reg.








Sorry .( make all checks and payments payable to Gerardo Carmona


----------



## SPILL THE WINE (Apr 29, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## aztec mem (Jan 9, 2011)

Wass up dogie :h5:


----------



## SPILL THE WINE (Apr 29, 2009)

Was sup dawwggyy?? Gotta get that trunk done this weekend.. Dropping car off on Monday


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crayzy 8_@Jan 13 2011, 10:34 AM~19585304
> *Pre reg.
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## aztec mem (Jan 9, 2011)

:twak: :biggrin: wass up dogie


----------



## aztec mem (Jan 9, 2011)

:twak: :biggrin: wass up dogie


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crayzy 8_@Jan 15 2011, 10:04 PM~19609154
> *TTT
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

ONLY 4 MONTHS TO GO AND THE SHOWS IS COMING TOGETHER . HOPE TO SEE U RIDERS AT THE SHOW .


----------



## aztec mem (Jan 9, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by aztec mem_@Jan 14 2011, 09:56 PM~19601274
> *:twak:  :biggrin: wass up dogie
> *


 Was up loco thought we were gonna hook that up this weekend???? You lagged ese!!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crayzy 8_@Jan 16 2011, 08:34 PM~19615297
> *:drama:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## aztec mem (Jan 9, 2011)

:loco: :banghead: :twak: call me


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## aztec mem (Jan 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 76 Glass_@Jan 16 2011, 11:35 PM~19617175
> *Was up loco thought we were gonna hook that up this weekend???? You lagged ese!!!
> *


  :buttkick:


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by aztec mem_@Jan 17 2011, 11:40 AM~19620075
> *  :buttkick:
> *


 :nono: :guns: :machinegun: Well just get it done...


----------



## aztec mem (Jan 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 76 Glass_@Jan 17 2011, 01:02 PM~19620674
> *:nono:  :guns:  :machinegun: Well just get it done...
> *


 :banghead: :loco: u and steve are making me go loco :loco:


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by aztec mem_@Jan 17 2011, 01:32 PM~19620918
> *:banghead:  :loco: u and steve are making me go loco :loco:
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crayzy 8_@Jan 17 2011, 07:23 PM~19623873
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## aztec mem (Jan 9, 2011)

Hop rules :biggrin:


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztec mem_@Jan 18 2011, 09:36 AM~19628898
> *Hop rules  :biggrin:
> *


Post them!


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

TTT


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crayzy 8_@Jan 18 2011, 08:40 PM~19634588
> *Post them!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

TTT


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

Let's do this


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztec1_@Jan 21 2011, 08:41 AM~19658340
> *Let's do this
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jan 20 2011, 12:18 PM~19649764
> *TTT
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

TTT


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: IM THERE


----------



## Classic Dreams (Feb 13, 2008)




----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER. CEN CAL ._@Jan 24 2011, 01:26 AM~19680291
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: IM THERE
> *











Sorry .( make all checks and payments payable to Gerardo Carmona) :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Classic Dreams_@Jan 24 2011, 07:30 AM~19680872
> *
> *











Sorry .( make all checks and payments payable to Gerardo Carmona :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crayzy 8_@Jan 24 2011, 12:51 PM~19683038
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jessie (Nov 20, 2008)

what the pay out on the hoping cause im ready. :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jessie_@Jan 24 2011, 07:55 PM~19687155
> *what the pay out on the hoping cause im ready. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## aztec mem (Jan 9, 2011)

> what the pay out on the hoping cause im ready. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## aztec mem (Jan 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 76 Glass_@Jan 24 2011, 04:26 PM~19684907
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:rimshot: :drama:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## jessie (Nov 20, 2008)

the wagon stays ready motors on stock.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> > what the pay out on the hoping cause im ready. :biggrin:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## aztec mem (Jan 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by jessie_@Jan 25 2011, 11:36 AM~19693052
> *the wagon stays ready motors on stock.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

>











Sorry .( make all checks and payments payable to Gerardo Carmona) :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
[/quote]


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

Sorry .( make all checks and payments payable to Gerardo Carmona) :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

:thumbsup:


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :rimshot: :drama:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crayzy 8_@Jan 25 2011, 10:27 PM~19699369
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :rimshot:  :drama:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jan 26 2011, 01:21 AM~19700581
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crayzy 8_@Jan 26 2011, 12:43 PM~19703571
> *:buttkick:  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jan 26 2011, 11:02 PM~19709637
> *:nicoderm:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

We'll post up categories within the next few days :h5: :h5: :rimshot:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztec1_@Jan 28 2011, 01:53 PM~19723511
> *We'll post up categories within the next few days  :h5:  :h5:  :rimshot:
> *


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

sweeet


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztec1_@Jan 28 2011, 01:53 PM~19723511
> *We'll post up categories within the next few days  :h5:  :h5:  :rimshot:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crayzy 8_@Jan 29 2011, 02:51 PM~19731317
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by crayzy 8_@Jan 29 2011, 02:51 PM~19731317
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :naughty: :yes: :h5:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DETACHED_@Jan 28 2011, 10:23 PM~19727163
> *sweeet
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## FATBOY818 (Apr 4, 2009)

WWW.BLVDRIDERZ.COM

Check it out!!

It's a new social network for Car Clubs. Here, You will be able to create a profile for your club and link it to all it's members. You can also post pictures on forums, and view/create events for all to see, to make easier browsing for weekend cruises, car shows, and picnics... ALL FOR FREE. Sign up today and be one of the first involved in this new concept... 


-FAT BOY-

WWW.BLVDRIDERZ.COM


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

Bakersfield classic dreams will be in the house!!!!! :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

TTT


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crayzy 8_@Jan 30 2011, 11:49 PM~19743153
> *:drama:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 51 chevy_@Jan 31 2011, 06:46 PM~19749582
> *
> 
> 
> ...


It's the 57 holmes.... Wheres the plaque @ JR damn...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 51 chevy_@Jan 31 2011, 06:46 PM~19749582
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## aztec mem (Jan 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 76 Glass_@Jan 31 2011, 07:44 PM~19750192
> *It's the 57 holmes.... Wheres the plaque @ JR damn...
> *


He wass to busy cleaning the chrome pendego :twak:


----------



## aztec mem (Jan 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by crayzy 8_@Jan 30 2011, 11:49 PM~19743153
> *:drama:
> *


I call u later for your frame cuz


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

TTT :rimshot: :naughty:


----------



## Classic Dreams (Feb 13, 2008)

CLASSIC DREAMS will be there!!!


----------



## Rollin73 (Mar 13, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

Some more info guys we r going to give away over 170 plaques and trophies . And a cash prize to the club with the most plaqued cars. So hope to see u guys there....... :h5: :naughty:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztec1_@Feb 3 2011, 07:34 AM~19775897
> *Some more info guys we r going to give away over 170 plaques and trophies . And a cash prize to the club with the most plaqued cars. So hope to see u guys there....... :h5:  :naughty:
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Classic Dreams_@Feb 3 2011, 07:22 AM~19775831
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIC :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 3 2011, 10:55 AM~19777191
> *NICE PIC :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## jessied (Jul 11, 2010)

hopping rules. :dunno:


----------



## aztec mem (Jan 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by jessied_@Feb 3 2011, 01:19 PM~19778293
> *hopping rules. :dunno:
> *


Working on that but pay out will b 300 first & 100 second hey also have hugo call me this is sergio


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztec mem_@Feb 3 2011, 02:39 PM~19778832
> *Working on that but pay out will b 300 first & 100 second hey also have hugo call me this is sergio
> *


----------



## jessied (Jul 11, 2010)

who's judgeing the hop and runing the ruler?


----------



## aztec mem (Jan 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by jessied_@Feb 3 2011, 05:51 PM~19780334
> *who's judgeing the hop and runing the ruler?
> *


Me sergio


----------



## aztec mem (Jan 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by jessied_@Feb 3 2011, 05:51 PM~19780334
> *who's judgeing the hop and runing the ruler?
> *


Me sergio


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztec1_@Feb 3 2011, 07:34 AM~19775897
> *Some more info guys we r going to give away over 170 plaques and trophies . And a cash prize to the club with the most plaqued cars. So hope to see u guys there....... :h5:  :naughty:
> *


 :werd: :drama:


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rollin73_@Feb 3 2011, 07:29 AM~19775858
> *:wave:
> *


Pre reg.








Sorry .( make all checks and payments payable to Gerardo Carmona


----------



## jessied (Jul 11, 2010)

i talk 2 hugo he dont have your #


----------



## aztec mem (Jan 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by jessied_@Feb 4 2011, 09:51 AM~19786566
> *i talk 2 hugo he dont have your #
> *


He call me up thanks :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crayzy 8_@Feb 4 2011, 12:36 AM~19784657
> *Pre reg.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

:420:


----------



## aztec mem (Jan 9, 2011)

Hop rules ready just waiting for junior to post them 
:biggrin: :rimshot: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crayzy 8_@Feb 4 2011, 12:36 AM~19784657
> *Pre reg.
> 
> 
> ...


DAAAAAAAAAAAAMN :biggrin: 
Ill have mine at the next Council Meeting...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztec mem_@Feb 5 2011, 11:56 AM~19795000
> *Hop rules ready just waiting for junior to post them
> :biggrin:  :rimshot:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

AZTEC IMAGE CAR SHOW HOP RULES

SINGLE STREET: 30" LOCK UP / ALL STOCK / NO MODIFICATIONS / 8 BATTERIES MAX

SUPER SINGLE: 35" LOCK UP / DROP UPPERS ONLY STOCK LOWERS / 10 BATTERIES MAX

SINGLE RADICAL: NO STAND STILL

DOUBLE STREET: 30" LOCK UP / ALL STOCK / NO MODIFICATIONS / 10 BATTERIES MAX

SUPER DOUBLE: 37" LOCK UP / DROP UPPERS ONLY / STOCK LOWERS / 12 BATTERIES MAX

DOUBLE RADICAL: NO STAND STILL

DANCERS: MUST COMPLETE 90 SEC.

***ATTENTION ALL - SINGLES - SUPER SINGLE - DOUBLE - SUPER DOUBLE ***
MUST HAVE SHOCKS OR YOU WILL BE PUT IN RADICAL CLASS

*** 3 MAKE A CLASS *** 

*** CASH PRIZES - 1ST $300 - 2ND $100 ***

ANY QUESTIONS CALL SERGIO 661-431-5281


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztec mem_@Feb 5 2011, 11:56 AM~19795000
> *Hop rules ready just waiting for junior to post them
> :biggrin:  :rimshot:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


 :werd: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## aztec mem (Jan 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by crayzy 8_@Feb 5 2011, 11:47 PM~19799027
> *:werd:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


  
:twak: :twak: :buttkick: :loco: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 5 2011, 09:26 PM~19798177
> *  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crayzy 8_@Feb 5 2011, 11:46 PM~19799020
> *AZTEC IMAGE CAR SHOW HOP RULES
> 
> SINGLE STREET: 30" LOCK UP / ALL STOCK / NO MODIFICATIONS / 8 BATTERIES MAX
> ...


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

TTT


----------



## aztec mem (Jan 9, 2011)

TTT 
 :rimshot:


----------



## jrrl (May 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztec1_@Jan 11 2011, 09:52 PM~19571395
> *THANKS LATIN EMPIRE C.C FOR THE SUPPORT .
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jessied (Jul 11, 2010)

can i just get my money now. :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crayzy 8_@Feb 6 2011, 06:32 PM~19803816
> *TTT
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## aztec mem (Jan 9, 2011)

> can i just get my money now.
> 
> no maybe if you send me the video first :biggrin: :rimshot:


----------



## jessied (Jul 11, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## jessied (Jul 11, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

well its time to post up the categories for show !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: hno: :rimshot: :naughty:


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by aztec1_@Feb 7 2011, 07:57 PM~19812940
> *well its time to post up the categories for show !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  hno:  :rimshot:  :naughty:
> *


----------



## aztec mem (Jan 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by aztec1_@Feb 7 2011, 07:57 PM~19812940
> *well its time to post up the categories for show !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  hno:  :rimshot:  :naughty:
> *


O no were they at :biggrin: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :run: :run: :drama:


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

lil jrs gettin ready to put them up :banghead: hno:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztec1_@Feb 7 2011, 09:22 PM~19814207
> *lil jrs gettin ready to put them up :banghead:  hno:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

AZTEC IMAGE CAR SHOW CATEGORIES

40'S-BELOW- ORIGINAL: 1ST 2ND 3RD - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD

50'S- ORIGINAL: 1ST 2ND 3RD - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD

60'S- ORIGINAL: 1ST 2ND 3RD - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

60'S CONV.- ORIGINAL: 1ST 2ND 3RD - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

70'S- STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

80'S- STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

LUXURY- STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

90'S-2000'S - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

HOT RODS - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD

MUSCLE CAR - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD

SPECIAL INTEREST/ LOW ROD - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD

MOTORCYCLE - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - CUSTOM - 1ST 2ND 3RD

90'S-2000'S-SUV- STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

90'S-2000'S- TRUCKS- STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD -FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

EURO'S- STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

EL CAMINO/RANCHERO - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

—------------------------------------------------------------------------

BICYCLE CATEGORIES

16" - BELOW- STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

20" - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

BEACH CRUISERS- STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

3 WHEEL- STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

---------------------------------------------------------------------—------------------------------------------

----SPECIALTY AWARDS-----

FURTHEST TRAVELED

MOST PLAQUED CARS

BEST PAINT

BEST CHROME

BEST ENGINE

BEST UPHOLSTRY


------BEST OF SHOW----
BEST CAR

BEST TRUCK

BEST BICYCLE

BEST OF SHOW MUST BE FULL SHOW

-----------------------------------—---------------------------------------

AZTEC IMAGE CAR SHOW HOP RULES

SINGLE STREET: 30" LOCK UP / ALL STOCK / NO MODIFICATIONS / 8 BATTERIES MAX

SUPER SINGLE: 35" LOCK UP / DROP UPPERS ONLY STOCK LOWERS / 10 BATTERIES MAX

SINGLE RADICAL: NO STAND STILL

DOUBLE STREET: 30" LOCK UP / ALL STOCK / NO MODIFICATIONS / 10 BATTERIES MAX

SUPER DOUBLE: 37" LOCK UP / DROP UPPERS ONLY / STOCK LOWERS / 12 BATTERIES MAX

DOUBLE RADICAL: NO STAND STILL

DANCERS: MUST COMPLETE 90 SEC.

***ATTENTION ALL - SINGLES - SUPER SINGLE - DOUBLE - SUPER DOUBLE ***
MUST HAVE SHOCKS OR YOU WILL BE PUT IN RADICAL CLASS

*** 3 MAKE A CLASS *** 

*** CASH PRIZES - 1ST $300 - 2ND $100 ***

ANY QUESTIONS ON HOP CALL SERGIO 661-431-5281


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztec mem_@Feb 7 2011, 08:05 PM~19813059
> *O no were they at :biggrin:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :run:  :run:  :drama:
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crayzy 8_@Feb 7 2011, 09:22 PM~19814878
> *AZTEC IMAGE CAR SHOW CATEGORIES
> 
> 40'S-BELOW- ORIGINAL: 1ST 2ND 3RD - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

And there u go guys alittle something for everybody :h5: :rimshot:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crayzy 8_@Feb 7 2011, 10:22 PM~19814878
> *AZTEC IMAGE CAR SHOW CATEGORIES
> 
> 40'S-BELOW- ORIGINAL: 1ST 2ND 3RD - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD
> ...


----------



## aztec mem (Jan 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by aztec1_@Feb 8 2011, 07:54 AM~19816765
> *And there u go guys alittle something for everybody  :h5:  :rimshot:
> *


 :h5: :werd:


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

TTT


----------



## jrrl (May 21, 2008)

hell yeah like i said before LATIN EMPIRE C.C. CENTRAL COAST WILL BE THERE LIKE THE WAY YOU GUYS ARE GONNA JUDGE


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jrrl_@Feb 9 2011, 09:21 PM~19832099
> *hell yeah like i said before LATIN EMPIRE C.C. CENTRAL COAST WILL BE THERE LIKE THE WAY YOU GUYS ARE GONNA JUDGE
> *


 :h5:


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 8 2011, 11:08 PM~19824107
> *
> *


 :wow: :wow:   :thumbsup:


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jrrl_@Feb 9 2011, 09:21 PM~19832099
> *hell yeah like i said before LATIN EMPIRE C.C. CENTRAL COAST WILL BE THERE LIKE THE WAY YOU GUYS ARE GONNA JUDGE
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

TTT


----------



## aztec mem (Jan 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 76 Glass_@Feb 10 2011, 07:30 PM~19839488
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :h5:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BIG GRUMPY 805 (Oct 29, 2010)

LATIN EMPIRE FIRST ANNUL CAR SHOW SCHEDULED FOR JULY 10 WILL BE FOR A CHARITY CAUSE. ALL THE PROCEEDS WILL BE DONATED TO THE SANTA BARBARA DOMESTIC VIOLENCE SOLUTIONS FORMERLY KNOW AS WOMAN'S SHELTER WHICH SERVE WOMEN AND CHILDREN WITH FOOD AND SHELTER THAT COME FROM VIOLENT HOME. will post flyer with more inf and details..


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG GRUMPY 805_@Feb 12 2011, 12:47 AM~19850482
> *LATIN EMPIRE FIRST ANNUL CAR SHOW SCHEDULED FOR JULY 10 WILL BE FOR A CHARITY CAUSE. ALL THE PROCEEDS WILL BE DONATED TO THE SANTA BARBARA DOMESTIC VIOLENCE SOLUTIONS FORMERLY KNOW AS WOMAN'S SHELTER WHICH SERVE WOMEN AND CHILDREN WITH FOOD AND SHELTER THAT COME FROM VIOLENT HOME. will post flyer with more inf and details..
> *


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG GRUMPY 805_@Feb 12 2011, 12:47 AM~19850482
> *LATIN EMPIRE FIRST ANNUL CAR SHOW SCHEDULED FOR JULY 10 WILL BE FOR A CHARITY CAUSE. ALL THE PROCEEDS WILL BE DONATED TO THE SANTA BARBARA DOMESTIC VIOLENCE SOLUTIONS FORMERLY KNOW AS WOMAN'S SHELTER WHICH SERVE WOMEN AND CHILDREN WITH FOOD AND SHELTER THAT COME FROM VIOLENT HOME. will post flyer with more inf and details..
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crayzy 8_@Feb 12 2011, 10:23 PM~19855513
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

i should be there, hopefully its a fun kick back show. i love bako shows always nice rides, and always something new or redone i havent seen yet


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76 Glass_@Feb 11 2011, 09:01 PM~19848788
> *TTT
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETACHED_@Feb 12 2011, 11:31 PM~19855965
> *i should be there, hopefully its a fun kick back show. i love bako shows always nice rides, and always something new or redone i havent seen yet
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

whoop whoop...


----------



## groupebks (Jul 1, 2005)

alexxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Feb 13 2011, 05:46 PM~19860185
> *whoop whoop...
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by groupebks_@Feb 13 2011, 06:39 PM~19860550
> *alexxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> *


Alexxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

TTT  hno: :nicoderm:


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

What's up?? Lil jr get to work!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN EMPIRE (Oct 19, 2010)

LATIN EMPIRE CAR CLUB WILL BE HAVE'N THERE FIRST ANNUAL CHARITY LOWRIDER CAR SHOW FOR THE VILOLENCE SOLUTION OF SANTA BARBARA COUNTY FORMALLY KNOWN AS THE WOMEN'S SHELTER ON JULY 10TH 2011 THEY ALSO HELP MEN THAT COME FROM VIOLENT HOMES WITH FOOD SINGLE MOMS THAT NEED THERE HELP. THE SHOW WILL TAKE PLACE AT THE ELK'S LODGE IN SANTA MARIA CALIFORNIA OFF BRADLY RD NEXT TO THE 101 FREEWAY. WE WILL BE POSTING MORE INFO. IN THE NEXT COUPLE OF DAY ALONG WITH A FLYER . WE ALSO WILL HAVE 1ST,2ND, & 3RD TROPHIES FOR EVERY CATEGORIES INCLUDIND BIKE, MOTOR CYCLES, HOTROD, IMPORT, TRUCK,. & A BEST OF SHOW TROPHIE. VENDER SPOTS ARE AVAILABLE FOR $50. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT CARLOS PRESIDENT (805)314-5684 OR JOSE VICE PRESIDENT(805)478-5083


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LATIN EMPIRE_@Feb 15 2011, 04:51 PM~19877801
> *LATIN EMPIRE CAR CLUB WILL BE HAVE'N THERE FIRST ANNUAL CHARITY LOWRIDER CAR SHOW FOR THE VILOLENCE SOLUTION OF SANTA BARBARA COUNTY FORMALLY KNOWN AS THE WOMEN'S SHELTER ON JULY 10TH 2011 THEY ALSO HELP MEN THAT COME FROM VIOLENT HOMES WITH FOOD SINGLE MOMS THAT NEED THERE HELP. THE SHOW WILL TAKE PLACE AT THE ELK'S LODGE IN SANTA MARIA CALIFORNIA OFF BRADLY RD NEXT TO THE 101 FREEWAY. WE WILL BE POSTING MORE INFO. IN THE NEXT COUPLE OF DAY ALONG WITH A FLYER . WE ALSO WILL HAVE 1ST,2ND, & 3RD TROPHIES FOR EVERY CATEGORIES INCLUDIND BIKE, MOTOR CYCLES, HOTROD, IMPORT, TRUCK,. & A BEST OF SHOW TROPHIE. VENDER SPOTS ARE AVAILABLE FOR $50. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT CARLOS PRESIDENT (805)314-5684 OR JOSE VICE PRESIDENT(805)478-5083
> 
> *


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Dreams (Feb 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

TTT


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

Let's get a ROLL CALL!! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crayzy 8_@Feb 17 2011, 07:21 PM~19896573
> *Let's get a ROLL CALL!! :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

Just confirmed, STREETLOW MAGAZINE COVERAGE


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crayzy 8_@Feb 17 2011, 09:28 PM~19897992
> *Just confirmed, STREETLOW MAGAZINE COVERAGE
> *


----------



## aztec mem (Jan 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by crayzy 8_@Feb 17 2011, 09:28 PM~19897992
> *Just confirmed, STREETLOW MAGAZINE COVERAGE
> *


 :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :thumbsup:


----------



## aztec mem (Jan 9, 2011)

weres all them. hoppers at roll call :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Feb 18 2011, 09:29 PM~19906416
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztec1_@Feb 20 2011, 10:06 AM~19915456
> *TTT  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

A month and a half to go...


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

Pre reg.








Sorry .( make all checks and payments payable to Gerardo Carmona


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

AZTEC IMAGE CAR SHOW CATEGORIES

40'S-BELOW- ORIGINAL: 1ST 2ND 3RD - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD

50'S- ORIGINAL: 1ST 2ND 3RD - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD

60'S- ORIGINAL: 1ST 2ND 3RD - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

60'S CONV.- ORIGINAL: 1ST 2ND 3RD - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

70'S- STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

80'S- STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

LUXURY- STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

90'S-2000'S - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

HOT RODS - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD

MUSCLE CAR - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD

SPECIAL INTEREST/ LOW ROD - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD

MOTORCYCLE - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - CUSTOM - 1ST 2ND 3RD

90'S-2000'S-SUV- STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

90'S-2000'S- TRUCKS- STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD -FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

EURO'S- STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

EL CAMINO/RANCHERO - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

—------------------------------------------------------------------------

BICYCLE CATEGORIES

16" - BELOW- STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

20" - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

BEACH CRUISERS- STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

3 WHEEL- STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

---------------------------------------------------------------------—------------------------------------------

----SPECIALTY AWARDS-----

FURTHEST TRAVELED

MOST PLAQUED CARS

BEST PAINT

BEST CHROME

BEST ENGINE

BEST UPHOLSTRY


------BEST OF SHOW----
BEST CAR

BEST TRUCK

BEST BICYCLE

BEST OF SHOW MUST BE FULL SHOW

-----------------------------------—---------------------------------------

AZTEC IMAGE CAR SHOW HOP RULES

SINGLE STREET: 30" LOCK UP / ALL STOCK / NO MODIFICATIONS / 8 BATTERIES MAX

SUPER SINGLE: 35" LOCK UP / DROP UPPERS ONLY STOCK LOWERS / 10 BATTERIES MAX

SINGLE RADICAL: NO STAND STILL

DOUBLE STREET: 30" LOCK UP / ALL STOCK / NO MODIFICATIONS / 10 BATTERIES MAX

SUPER DOUBLE: 37" LOCK UP / DROP UPPERS ONLY / STOCK LOWERS / 12 BATTERIES MAX

DOUBLE RADICAL: NO STAND STILL

DANCERS: MUST COMPLETE 90 SEC.

***ATTENTION ALL - SINGLES - SUPER SINGLE - DOUBLE - SUPER DOUBLE ***
MUST HAVE SHOCKS OR YOU WILL BE PUT IN RADICAL CLASS

*** 3 MAKE A CLASS *** 

*** CASH PRIZES - 1ST $300 - 2ND $100 ***

ANY QUESTIONS ON HOP CALL SERGIO 661-431-5281


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

Pre reg.








Sorry .( make all checks and payments payable to Gerardo Carmona


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztec1_@Feb 22 2011, 07:40 AM~19931379
> *A month and a half to go...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crayzy 8_@Feb 22 2011, 10:37 AM~19932391
> *AZTEC IMAGE CAR SHOW CATEGORIES
> 
> 40'S-BELOW- ORIGINAL: 1ST 2ND 3RD - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD
> ...


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by crayzy 8_@Feb 22 2011, 10:37 AM~19932391
> *AZTEC IMAGE CAR SHOW CATEGORIES
> 
> 90'S-2000'S-SUV- STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD
> ...



hey what category does my bucket full into, its a 83 suv.


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Feb 23 2011, 08:37 AM~19940052
> *hey what category does my bucket full into, its a 83 suv.
> *


UNDER CONSTRUCTION!!!! LOL.. I'll bring your parts to you in a little bit...


----------



## ChromeandCandy (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Feb 23 2011, 08:37 AM~19940052
> *hey what category does my bucket full into, its a 83 suv.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Feb 23 2011, 10:46 AM~19940954
> *UNDER CONSTRUCTION!!!! LOL.. I'll bring your parts to you in a little bit...
> *



About time , now i can put the dam thing back together.


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztec1_@Feb 25 2011, 06:44 AM~19957393
> *TTT  :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

Don't forget to send those pre-reg's in. All you out of towners ...


----------



## aztec mem (Jan 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 76 Glass_@Feb 26 2011, 05:17 PM~19968219
> *Don't forget to send those pre-reg's in. All you out of towners ...
> *


  :werd: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Feb 26 2011, 10:10 PM~19969788
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

Lil Jr where u at dawg....


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 25 2010, 05:48 AM~18900811
> *
> *


 :wave: Hey you! How's it going??


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

send my registration in today!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crayzy 8_@Mar 2 2011, 06:41 AM~19995948
> *TTT
> *


 :scrutinize: :squint: :biggrin:


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks for the support classic dreams, we' ll b there to support ur show too ....... :thumbsup: :rimshot: :h5:


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## blueaztec (Oct 16, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

T T T


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Mar 5 2011, 01:14 PM~20022302
> * T T T
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztec1_@Mar 6 2011, 11:11 AM~20027438
> *TTT
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

A month and a week left before the show hope u out of towners ready  :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztec1_@Mar 8 2011, 08:09 AM~20041194
> *A month and a week left before the show hope u out of towners ready   :biggrin:
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztec1_@Mar 8 2011, 08:09 AM~20041194
> *A month and a week left before the show hope u out of towners ready   :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crayzy 8_@Mar 10 2011, 12:13 AM~20056733
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## aztec mem (Jan 9, 2011)

:rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :drama: :drama: :run:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

www.nokturnalcarclub.org will be in the house


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Mar 10 2011, 08:25 PM~20063296
> *www.nokturnalcarclub.org will be in the house
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Mar 10 2011, 08:25 PM~20063296
> *www.nokturnalcarclub.org will be in the house
> *


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT NOKTURNAL!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crayzy 8_@Oct 24 2010, 10:06 PM~18898939
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 14 2011, 05:56 PM~20090833
> *ttt
> *


 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## aztec mem (Jan 9, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztec mem_@Mar 15 2011, 08:45 AM~20095920
> *TTT
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

:h5: :h5: Lets do this..


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

One month to go looks like its going to b a good show... hno: :h5: :run:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS EVENT! 
:nicoderm:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crayzy 8_@Mar 16 2011, 09:14 PM~20110040
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Calling out all my Nokturnal members to make it to this show it's put on by a group of guys that I've know for a long time and also would b nice if you could come to my city more than just once a year nok nok


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztec1_@Mar 16 2011, 09:17 PM~20110071
> *One month to go looks like its going to b a good show... hno:  :h5:  :run:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

is there going to be parking available the day before the show


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

As of right we cant go n Saturday but we r trying to wrk something out if we get more info we'll let u knw.. :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Mar 16 2011, 09:46 PM~20110421
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## aztec mem (Jan 9, 2011)

:rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :drama: :drama:


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

Pre reg.








Sorry .( make all checks and payments payable to Gerardo Carmona


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

AZTEC IMAGE CAR SHOW CATEGORIES

40'S-BELOW- ORIGINAL: 1ST 2ND 3RD - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD

50'S- ORIGINAL: 1ST 2ND 3RD - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD

60'S- ORIGINAL: 1ST 2ND 3RD - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

60'S CONV.- ORIGINAL: 1ST 2ND 3RD - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

70'S- STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

80'S- STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

LUXURY- STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

90'S-2000'S - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

HOT RODS - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD

MUSCLE CAR - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD

SPECIAL INTEREST/ LOW ROD - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD

MOTORCYCLE - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - CUSTOM - 1ST 2ND 3RD

90'S-2000'S-SUV- STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

90'S-2000'S- TRUCKS- STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD -FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

EURO'S- STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

EL CAMINO/RANCHERO - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

—------------------------------------------------------------------------

BICYCLE CATEGORIES

16" - BELOW- STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

20" - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

BEACH CRUISERS- STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

3 WHEEL- STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

---------------------------------------------------------------------—------------------------------------------

----SPECIALTY AWARDS-----

FURTHEST TRAVELED

MOST PLAQUED CARS

BEST PAINT

BEST CHROME

BEST ENGINE

BEST UPHOLSTRY


------BEST OF SHOW----
BEST CAR

BEST TRUCK

BEST BICYCLE

BEST OF SHOW MUST BE FULL SHOW

-----------------------------------—---------------------------------------

AZTEC IMAGE CAR SHOW HOP RULES

SINGLE STREET: 30" LOCK UP / ALL STOCK / NO MODIFICATIONS / 8 BATTERIES MAX

SUPER SINGLE: 35" LOCK UP / DROP UPPERS ONLY STOCK LOWERS / 10 BATTERIES MAX

SINGLE RADICAL: NO STAND STILL

DOUBLE STREET: 30" LOCK UP / ALL STOCK / NO MODIFICATIONS / 10 BATTERIES MAX

SUPER DOUBLE: 37" LOCK UP / DROP UPPERS ONLY / STOCK LOWERS / 12 BATTERIES MAX

DOUBLE RADICAL: NO STAND STILL

DANCERS: MUST COMPLETE 90 SEC.

***ATTENTION ALL - SINGLES - SUPER SINGLE - DOUBLE - SUPER DOUBLE ***
MUST HAVE SHOCKS OR YOU WILL BE PUT IN RADICAL CLASS

*** 3 MAKE A CLASS *** 

*** CASH PRIZES - 1ST $300 - 2ND $100 ***

ANY QUESTIONS ON HOP CALL SERGIO 661-431-5281


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crayzy 8_@Mar 20 2011, 01:19 PM~20135241
> *AZTEC IMAGE CAR SHOW CATEGORIES
> 
> 40'S-BELOW- ORIGINAL: 1ST 2ND 3RD - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD
> ...


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

TTT


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crayzy 8_@Mar 21 2011, 01:23 PM~20143330
> *TTT
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## aztec mem (Jan 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 21 2011, 09:38 PM~20147547
> *  :biggrin:
> *


Hey is Frank aka (sugar bear) steal around your town? If so do u got his number :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztec mem_@Mar 22 2011, 11:10 AM~20151543
> *Hey is Frank aka (sugar bear) steal around your town? If so do u got his number  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Yes he is, I dont have his number but I will get a hold of him.


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## aztec mem (Jan 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 22 2011, 07:40 PM~20155604
> *Yes he is, I dont have his number but I will get a hold of him.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## aztec mem (Jan 9, 2011)

TTT


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

TTT


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

Only 3 weeks left ..looking real good


----------



## aztec mem (Jan 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by aztec1_@Mar 25 2011, 06:50 AM~20176531
> *Only 3 weeks left ..looking real good
> *


 :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :drama: :run: :run:


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

Pre reg.








Sorry .( make all checks and payments payable to Gerardo Carmona 
AZTEC IMAGE CAR SHOW CATEGORIES

40'S-BELOW- ORIGINAL: 1ST 2ND 3RD - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD

50'S- ORIGINAL: 1ST 2ND 3RD - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD

60'S- ORIGINAL: 1ST 2ND 3RD - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

60'S CONV.- ORIGINAL: 1ST 2ND 3RD - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

70'S- STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

80'S- STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

LUXURY- STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

90'S-2000'S - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

HOT RODS - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD

MUSCLE CAR - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD

SPECIAL INTEREST/ LOW ROD - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD

MOTORCYCLE - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - CUSTOM - 1ST 2ND 3RD

90'S-2000'S-SUV- STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

90'S-2000'S- TRUCKS- STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD -FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

EURO'S- STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

EL CAMINO/RANCHERO - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

—------------------------------------------------------------------------

BICYCLE CATEGORIES

16" - BELOW- STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

20" - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

BEACH CRUISERS- STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

3 WHEEL- STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

---------------------------------------------------------------------—------------------------------------------

----SPECIALTY AWARDS-----

FURTHEST TRAVELED

MOST PLAQUED CARS

BEST PAINT

BEST CHROME

BEST ENGINE

BEST UPHOLSTRY


------BEST OF SHOW----
BEST CAR

BEST TRUCK

BEST BICYCLE

BEST OF SHOW MUST BE FULL SHOW

-----------------------------------—---------------------------------------

AZTEC IMAGE CAR SHOW HOP RULES

SINGLE STREET: 30" LOCK UP / ALL STOCK / NO MODIFICATIONS / 8 BATTERIES MAX

SUPER SINGLE: 35" LOCK UP / DROP UPPERS ONLY STOCK LOWERS / 10 BATTERIES MAX

SINGLE RADICAL: NO STAND STILL

DOUBLE STREET: 30" LOCK UP / ALL STOCK / NO MODIFICATIONS / 10 BATTERIES MAX

SUPER DOUBLE: 37" LOCK UP / DROP UPPERS ONLY / STOCK LOWERS / 12 BATTERIES MAX

DOUBLE RADICAL: NO STAND STILL

DANCERS: MUST COMPLETE 90 SEC.

***ATTENTION ALL - SINGLES - SUPER SINGLE - DOUBLE - SUPER DOUBLE ***
MUST HAVE SHOCKS OR YOU WILL BE PUT IN RADICAL CLASS

*** 3 MAKE A CLASS *** 

*** CASH PRIZES - 1ST $300 - 2ND $100 ***

ANY QUESTIONS ON HOP CALL SERGIO 661-431-5281


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Mar 25 2011, 10:11 AM~20177774
> *Ttt
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crayzy 8_@Mar 27 2011, 01:09 AM~20190746
> *TTT
> *


 :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## aztec mem (Jan 9, 2011)

:run: :run: :rimshot: :rimshot: hno: hno:


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

only a few weeks left...weather is supposed to be good...looking foward to the show


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztec1_@Mar 29 2011, 08:32 PM~20214131
> *only a few weeks left...weather is supposed to be good...looking foward to the show
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup:  :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

Pre reg.








Sorry .( make all checks and payments payable to Gerardo Carmona 
AZTEC IMAGE CAR SHOW CATEGORIES

40'S-BELOW- ORIGINAL: 1ST 2ND 3RD - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD

50'S- ORIGINAL: 1ST 2ND 3RD - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD

60'S- ORIGINAL: 1ST 2ND 3RD - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

60'S CONV.- ORIGINAL: 1ST 2ND 3RD - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

70'S- STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

80'S- STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

LUXURY- STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

90'S-2000'S - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

HOT RODS - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD

MUSCLE CAR - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD

SPECIAL INTEREST/ LOW ROD - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD

MOTORCYCLE - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - CUSTOM - 1ST 2ND 3RD

90'S-2000'S-SUV- STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

90'S-2000'S- TRUCKS- STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD -FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

EURO'S- STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

EL CAMINO/RANCHERO - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

—------------------------------------------------------------------------

BICYCLE CATEGORIES

16" - BELOW- STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

20" - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

BEACH CRUISERS- STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

3 WHEEL- STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

---------------------------------------------------------------------—------------------------------------------

----SPECIALTY AWARDS-----

FURTHEST TRAVELED

MOST PLAQUED CARS

BEST PAINT

BEST CHROME

BEST ENGINE

BEST UPHOLSTRY


------BEST OF SHOW----
BEST CAR

BEST TRUCK

BEST BICYCLE

BEST OF SHOW MUST BE FULL SHOW

-----------------------------------—---------------------------------------

AZTEC IMAGE CAR SHOW HOP RULES

SINGLE STREET: 30" LOCK UP / ALL STOCK / NO MODIFICATIONS / 8 BATTERIES MAX

SUPER SINGLE: 35" LOCK UP / DROP UPPERS ONLY STOCK LOWERS / 10 BATTERIES MAX

SINGLE RADICAL: NO STAND STILL

DOUBLE STREET: 30" LOCK UP / ALL STOCK / NO MODIFICATIONS / 10 BATTERIES MAX

SUPER DOUBLE: 37" LOCK UP / DROP UPPERS ONLY / STOCK LOWERS / 12 BATTERIES MAX

DOUBLE RADICAL: NO STAND STILL

DANCERS: MUST COMPLETE 90 SEC.

***ATTENTION ALL - SINGLES - SUPER SINGLE - DOUBLE - SUPER DOUBLE ***
MUST HAVE SHOCKS OR YOU WILL BE PUT IN RADICAL CLASS

*** 3 MAKE A CLASS *** 

*** CASH PRIZES - 1ST $300 - 2ND $100 ***

ANY QUESTIONS ON HOP CALL SERGIO 661-431-5281


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crayzy 8_@Apr 2 2011, 09:58 PM~20245561
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

Sounds good


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT
:thumbsup:


----------



## Blue Gum (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

EXOTICS should be in the house.


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

can't wait :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Classic Dreams (Feb 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

:rimshot: :drama: :naughty: :biggrin:


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

TTT... Lets do this...


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crayzy 8_@Apr 4 2011, 11:45 AM~20256009
> *:rimshot:  :drama:  :naughty:  :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Get The video cameras out . Usa Motorsports will be there with resurected "HELLBOY" super Air Dancer all the way from San Antonio Texas . 
I ll be there for my Brother Steve G. !


----------



## aztec mem (Jan 9, 2011)

> Get The video cameras out . Usa Motorsports will be there with resurected "HELLBOY" super Air Dancer all the way from San Antonio Texas .
> I ll be there for my Brother Steve G. !
> [/q
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

LOOKS LIKE ITS GONNA BE CRACKING DOWN THAT WAY IM GONNA TRY TO COME THRU THAT DAY


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

we gettin ready...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Apr 5 2011, 04:36 PM~20267140
> *we gettin ready...
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

dam cant wait a week and a half away look like its going to b packed ..... :wow:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crayzy 8_@Apr 2 2011, 09:58 PM~20245561
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  TTT


----------



## aztec mem (Jan 9, 2011)

TTT


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztec1_@Apr 5 2011, 08:55 PM~20269788
> *dam cant wait a week and a half away look like its going to b packed ..... :wow:
> *


 :run: :run: :run: :biggrin:


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

Roll in time for the show @ 5 a.m. Show starts @ 11


----------



## aztec mem (Jan 9, 2011)

:rimshot: just days. away can't wait with some nice weather nice cars  :biggrin:


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Apr 5 2011, 04:36 PM~20267140
> *we gettin ready...
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :wow: :wow:


----------



## aztec mem (Jan 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 76 Glass_@Apr 7 2011, 10:49 AM~20282663
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :cheesy: :twak:


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

ttt  :nicoderm:


----------



## aztec mem (Jan 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by aztec1_@Apr 7 2011, 07:39 PM~20286541
> *ttt   :nicoderm:
> *


 hno: uffin:


----------



## aztec mem (Jan 9, 2011)

:rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :drama: :drama: :drama: :run: :run: :run: is every one ready is going to a good sunny day perfect for the show


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

LATIN WORLD CAR CLUB WILL B THERE


----------



## aztec mem (Jan 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by smoke this cutty_@Apr 8 2011, 05:40 PM~20294300
> *LATIN WORLD CAR CLUB WILL B THERE
> *


Thanks for the support :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztec mem_@Apr 8 2011, 08:15 AM~20290261
> *:rimshot:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :run:  :run:  :run:  is every one ready is going to a good sunny day perfect for the show
> *


   :thumbsup:


----------



## bigsleeps (Sep 4, 2008)

1 week left homies let's do this


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigsleeps_@Apr 8 2011, 08:33 PM~20295968
> *1 week left homies let's do this
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

THE MAJESTICS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE . :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS EVENT!  :biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Apr 9 2011, 10:07 AM~20297124
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Apr 9 2011, 09:07 AM~20297124
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## aztec mem (Jan 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by silly_@Apr 9 2011, 07:53 AM~20296830
> *THE MAJESTICS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE . :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## aztec mem (Jan 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by silly_@Apr 9 2011, 07:53 AM~20296830
> *THE MAJESTICS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE . :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## aztec mem (Jan 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Apr 9 2011, 12:03 PM~20298015
> *
> *


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## aztec mem (Jan 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Apr 9 2011, 09:07 AM~20297124
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## aztec mem (Jan 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by bigsleeps_@Apr 8 2011, 09:33 PM~20295968
> *1 week left homies let's do this
> *


Hurry up get at it :twak: :biggrin: :banghead: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## aztec mem (Jan 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Apr 10 2011, 03:21 PM~20304782
> *TTT
> *


Was up Gilbert ready for the show :drama:


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

TTT AZTEC IMAGEcc Famalia.... 1 Week away lets do this...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 10 2011, 08:46 PM~20307028
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## aztec mem (Jan 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 76 Glass_@Apr 10 2011, 07:13 PM~20306103
> *TTT AZTEC IMAGEcc Famalia.... 1 Week away lets do this...
> *


Get after it loco :werd: :twak: :twak:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

See u there


----------



## Sancho209 (Feb 21, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=589589


----------



## aztec mem (Jan 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Apr 11 2011, 07:36 AM~20309645
> *See u there
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 10 2011, 09:22 PM~20307426
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

6more days :wow:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 11 2011, 07:05 PM~20314348
> *:wave:
> *


Whats up??? :biggrin:


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

TTT :wow: :banghead: hno:


----------



## aztec mem (Jan 9, 2011)

hno: 4 more days


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

5 More days n its on... Lets do this.... AZTEC roll call...


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by aztec mem_@Apr 12 2011, 12:04 PM~20320094
> *hno:  4 more days
> *


  :angry: pen de hoe.... Get a calendar ESE....


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76 Glass_@Apr 12 2011, 08:42 PM~20324461
> *5 More days n its on... Lets do this.... AZTEC roll call...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by silly_@Apr 12 2011, 09:10 PM~20324822
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

Come on people let's do this ..... ROLL CALL !!!!! Put down if ur down...... :nicoderm: :run:


----------



## aztec mem (Jan 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 76 Glass_@Apr 12 2011, 08:47 PM~20324510
> *  :angry: pen de hoe.... Get a calendar ESE....
> *


 :banghead: :fuq: :shhh:


----------



## aztec mem (Jan 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by aztec1_@Apr 13 2011, 06:34 AM~20327076
> *Come on people let's do this .....  ROLL CALL !!!!!      Put down if ur down...... :nicoderm:  :run:
> *


I'm down ese :biggrin: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztec1_@Apr 13 2011, 06:34 AM~20327076
> *Come on people let's do this .....  ROLL CALL !!!!!      Put down if ur down...... :nicoderm:  :run:
> *


DEE OH DOULBLE YOU EN!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by crayzy 8_@Oct 24 2010, 10:06 PM~18898939
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IS YOU GUYS SHOW 2 WEEKS BEFORE THE NATIONALS IN BAKERFIELD


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

Nope its this Sunday


> _Originally posted by Lay M Low 8 Chpts_@Apr 13 2011, 01:39 PM~20330312
> *IS YOU GUYS SHOW 2 WEEKS BEFORE THE NATIONALS IN BAKERFIELD
> *


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Apr 13 2011, 02:37 PM~20330289
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

IS THIS AN ALL INDOOR EVENT OR OUTSIDE EVENT? WHAT TIME DOES THE GATES OPEN?


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Apr 14 2011, 07:52 AM~20336711
> *IS THIS AN ALL INDOOR EVENT OR OUTSIDE EVENT? WHAT TIME DOES THE GATES OPEN?
> *


Its outdoors but lots of shaded areas.. Gates open @ 5am... Hope you can make the show...


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

3 more days!!!!!! who is coming to this show going to be off the hook!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

CLASSIC DREAMS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!! WHAT OTHER CLUB IS GOING?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 51 chevy_@Apr 14 2011, 08:09 PM~20342109
> *3 more days!!!!!! who is coming to this show going to be off the hook!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 13 2011, 09:31 PM~20335038
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

exotics will be in the house atleast 3 members deep.


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

THE BIG M WILL BE IN THE HOUSE DEEP .........


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Apr 14 2011, 09:48 PM~20342878
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by silly_@Apr 14 2011, 09:14 PM~20343113
> *THE BIG M WILL BE IN THE HOUSE DEEP .........
> *


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76 Glass_@Apr 14 2011, 10:38 AM~20337771
> *Its outdoors but lots of shaded areas.. Gates open @ 5am... Hope you can make the show...
> *


IF ALL IS GOOD, WE'LL SEE YOU SUNDAY EARLY IN THE MORNING!!!


----------



## aztec mem (Jan 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Apr 15 2011, 06:01 AM~20344365
> *IF ALL IS GOOD, WE'LL SEE YOU SUNDAY EARLY IN THE MORNING!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by silly_@Apr 14 2011, 09:14 PM~20343113
> *THE BIG M WILL BE IN THE HOUSE DEEP .........
> *


Thanks for the support  :biggrin:


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 51 chevy_@Apr 14 2011, 07:11 PM~20342124
> *CLASSIC DREAMS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!! WHAT OTHER CLUB IS GOING?
> *


Thanks for the support classic dreams see u guys there.... :thumbsup:


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DETACHED_@Apr 14 2011, 09:14 PM~20343108
> *exotics will be in the house atleast 3 members deep.
> *


Koo see u guys here. :nicoderm:


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztec1_@Apr 15 2011, 08:22 PM~20349245
> *ttt
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

IM ROLLIN SOLO!!!!!! BECAUSE I DONT NEED NO STINKIN ENTOURAGE :biggrin:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

Should be a good show.......:run:


----------



## aztec mem (Jan 9, 2011)

:rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :run: :run: :run: :run: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Apr 16 2011, 08:42 AM~20351815
> *Should be a good show.......:run:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Apr 16 2011, 08:42 AM~20351815
> *Should be a good show.......:run:
> *


SUP PUTO U GONNA MAKE IT


----------



## aztec mem (Jan 9, 2011)

Just hours away :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

From up north Tulare what's easiest way to get there
thanks


----------



## aztec mem (Jan 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Apr 16 2011, 03:07 PM~20353427
> *From up north Tulare what's easiest way to get there
> thanks
> *


99 south exit olive Dr go east to N CHESTER make a right and about 2 miles on the right hand side :biggrin:


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztec mem (Jan 9, 2011)

Gary I drove by the museum was that u camping LOL!!! :biggrin:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smoke this cutty_@Apr 16 2011, 01:28 PM~20352992
> *SUP IM A PUTO U GONNA MAKE IT
> *


Dont know after you comin out like that.... :uh:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

LatinWorld will be in the house


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

see yall in about 12 hours, and yea i know i need a few gallons of clear and more flake you will know whats mine. we ran out of materials, didnt have the candy in stock, didnt jam it yet either.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Apr 16 2011, 12:52 AM~20350832
> *IM ROLLIN SOLO!!!!!! BECAUSE I DONT NEED NO STINKIN ENTOURAGE :biggrin:
> *




Only because Im out of town and you have NO friends.


Ill cal you tomorrow and see hows its going.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DETACHED_@Apr 16 2011, 09:01 PM~20355350
> *see yall in about 12 hours, and yea i know i need a few gallons of clear and more flake you will know whats mine. we ran out of materials, didnt have the candy in stock, didnt jam it yet either.
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:run: :run: Everybody ready?????????? :biggrin:


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

car is ready wash and cleaned meeting people from sacramento los compadres car club going to have a good time


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 51 chevy_@Apr 16 2011, 10:29 PM~20355973
> *car is ready wash and cleaned meeting people from sacramento los compadres car club going to have a good time
> *


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

gre8t show! had a good time out there!


ATomiC

pics coming up in a bit!


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

los compadres from sacramento cool people every car took home plaque!!! nice cars


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

Damn good show. One of the best i have been to. You guys did a damn good job. I am glad i was able to be a part of it.


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

this was a dam good show, great turn out, we will be there next year


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

GOOD JOB AZTEC IMAGE


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 51 chevy_@Apr 17 2011, 06:21 PM~20360316
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good :biggrin:


----------



## aztec mem (Jan 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Apr 17 2011, 05:29 PM~20359986
> *gre8t show! had a good time out there!
> ATomiC
> 
> ...


----------



## bigsleeps (Sep 4, 2008)

hope to see everybody next year shit was of the hook!!!!!   :0


----------



## aztec mem (Jan 9, 2011)

Ones again I behalf of Aztec image CC whant to thanks all car clubs and solo riders for the suport :thumbsup: :run:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by aztec mem_@Apr 17 2011, 08:55 PM~20361510
> *Ones again I behalf of Aztec image CC whant to thanks all car clubs and solo riders for the suport  :thumbsup:  :run:
> *


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

Just got back great show the location was real cool
got to talk with alot of good people once again  
thanks Aztec Image CC


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 51 chevy_@Apr 17 2011, 06:54 PM~20360533
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

was a good show, should be back next year too.


----------



## IMPALLAC (Jun 23, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

got home to San Jose over an hour ago, i had a nice time at the show, thank you for having STREETLOW at your show. i'll post pics soon, and i gave my card to the DJ at the hop, so he can e-mail me your car clubs song so i can use it on the video i took at the show today. If someone can get that to me asap i can get the video up on youtube asap, thank you once agen for a good show


----------



## el cuate-g (Sep 13, 2008)

LATIN WORLD had a good time at a good show. :thumbsup:


----------



## Comadre (Nov 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 51 chevy_@Apr 17 2011, 06:36 PM~20360405
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Compadres Bomb Club had a good time. We got home about half an hour ago. We enjoyed the show. Nice Rides, bikes, and motorcycles! Good Times and a nice welcome. See you through the summer and at your next Car Show!


----------



## aztec mem (Jan 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Apr 17 2011, 09:02 PM~20361595
> *Just got back great show the location was real cool
> got to talk with alot of good people once again
> thanks Aztec Image CC
> *


 :thumbsup: thank u also for your support


----------



## aztec mem (Jan 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Comadre_@Apr 17 2011, 11:55 PM~20362897
> *Compadres Bomb Club had a good time.  We got home about half an hour ago.  We enjoyed the show. Nice Rides, bikes, and motorcycles! Good Times and a nice welcome.  See you through the summer and at your next Car Show!
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## aztec mem (Jan 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by IMPALLAC_@Apr 17 2011, 10:07 PM~20362231
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## aztec mem (Jan 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by el cuate-g_@Apr 17 2011, 10:50 PM~20362574
> *LATIN WORLD had a good time at a good show. :thumbsup:
> *


Thank you and will see u soon at your picnic


----------



## aztec mem (Jan 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by DETACHED_@Apr 17 2011, 09:43 PM~20362004
> *was a good show, should be back next year too.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

TRAFFIC HAD A GOOD TIME! :thumbsup: AZTEC IMAGE THANKS FOR YOUR HOSPITALITY. YOU CAN ADD US UP TO THE LIST FOR NEXT YEARS SHOW. BAKERSFIELD, SEE YOU GUYS IN A FEW WEEKS (LATIN WORLD BBQ)</span></span>


----------



## aztec mem (Jan 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Apr 18 2011, 07:45 AM~20363817
> *TRAFFIC HAD A GOOD TIME! :thumbsup: AZTEC IMAGE THANKS FOR YOUR HOSPITALITY.  YOU CAN ADD US UP TO THE LIST FOR NEXT YEARS SHOW. BAKERSFIELD, SEE YOU GUYS IN A FEW WEEKS (LATIN WORLD BBQ)</span></span>
> *


 :biggrin: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

Rollerz Only San Jose wants to thank you all for the show. A great location and we hope you have more there. A total of 11 hours on the freeway round trip with a flat tire on the trailer and now home safe. THANKS A GREAT SHOW!!!!


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Show was off the hook . Very very family orientated , no fights , total respect among each other . Looking forward for next years show . 

Special thanks to Aztec Image for the hospitality .


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

LatinWorld had a good time at the Aztec Image show. That's how u throw a good show  . I took pics of the LatinWorld ranflas as soon as we were done stting them up. My plan was to walk around the show taking pics but I got a little wasted, I know that might surprise some of u, and I forgot to take more pics.


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smoke this cutty_@Apr 18 2011, 08:42 AM~20364473
> *:cheesy:
> *



Wuts up brotha! :nicoderm: Don't forget to save me them spots! We'll see u guys on the 15!


----------



## LiL Steven$YG (Jun 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MISTER. CEN CAL ._@Apr 17 2011, 07:40 PM~20360806
> *Looking good :biggrin:
> *


Your shit was lookin good..I got skills. :biggrin: Real good show homie, we had a nice spot.


----------



## LiL Steven$YG (Jun 10, 2010)

Great show, and even better venue. Had a good time.


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smoke this cutty_@Apr 18 2011, 08:42 AM~20364473
> *:cheesy:
> *


*Carnales Unidos *would like to thank you all for having a great show. it was a real good turn out. Look forward to next years. 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Apr 18 2011, 09:45 AM~20364495
> *Wuts up brotha! :nicoderm: Don't forget to save me them spots! We'll see u guys on the 15!
> *


alright man


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Apr 18 2011, 09:12 AM~20364304
> *LatinWorld had a good time at the Aztec Image show. That's how u throw a good show  . I took pics of the LatinWorld ranflas as soon as we were done stting them up. My plan was to walk around the show taking pics but I got a little wasted,  I know that might surprise some of u, and  I forgot to take more pics.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Apr 18 2011, 12:16 PM~20365445
> *
> 
> 
> ...


KOOL PICS!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## aztec mem (Jan 9, 2011)

I what to thank Gilbert and his team from 1usamotorspor for making he trip out there and putting it down :thumbsup:


----------



## aztec mem (Jan 9, 2011)

> I what to thank Gilbert and his team from 1usamotorspor for making the trip out here and putting it down :thumbsup:


----------



## aztec mem (Jan 9, 2011)

> I what to thank Gilbert and his team from 1usamotorspor for making the trip out here and putting it down :thumbsup:


----------



## aztec mem (Jan 9, 2011)

> I what to thank Gilbert and his team from 1usamotorspor for making the trip out here and putting it down :thumbsup:


----------



## aztec mem (Jan 9, 2011)

> I what to thank Gilbert and his team from 1usamotorspor for making the trip out here and putting it down :thumbsup:


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Apr 17 2011, 10:47 PM~20362552
> *got home to San Jose over an hour ago, i had a nice time at the show, thank you for having STREETLOW at your show. i'll post pics soon, and i gave my card to the DJ at the hop, so he can e-mail me your car clubs song so i can use it on the video i took at the show today. If someone can get that to me asap i can get the video up on youtube asap, thank you once agen for a good show
> *


 :biggrin: he's working on it right now... Gracias..


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 76 Glass_@Apr 18 2011, 05:46 PM~20368035
> *:cheesy:
> :biggrin: he's working on it right now... Gracias..
> *


THANK YOU


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## Loco48 (Apr 19, 2011)

The Lowrider Nationals goin down Aug 7th 2011 with over 300 categories, $20,000.00 in prize money and a Super Bowl style Nationals Championship ring. And the smokin Hot Model contest.










CYA THERE!!!


----------



## aztec mem (Jan 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Apr 19 2011, 07:36 AM~20371839
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Tham nice thanks to street low hope to see u next year uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

Aztec did the damn thing....


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)

We had a good time out there fellas. Great show. :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Apr 19 2011, 07:36 AM~20371839
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco48_@Apr 19 2011, 10:26 AM~20372877
> *The Lowrider Nationals goin down Aug 7th 2011 with over 300 categories, $20,000.00 in prize money and a Super Bowl style Nationals Championship ring. And the smokin Hot Model contest.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76 Glass_@Apr 19 2011, 05:39 PM~20375776
> *Aztec did the damn thing....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

THIS was a good show and you got to see the museum alot of history.


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 51 chevy_@Apr 19 2011, 06:58 PM~20376357
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: MicrophoneFiend, edmunds costoms hydOh snap watch out the MAN is in the building...


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 51 chevy_@Apr 19 2011, 06:58 PM~20376357
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I didnt even see that. Where was that at??


----------



## aztec mem (Jan 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Apr 18 2011, 09:06 AM~20364274
> *Show was off the hook .  Very very family orientated , no fights , total respect among each other . Looking forward for next years show .
> 
> Special thanks to Aztec Image for the hospitality .
> ...


Thank you for making it down Gilbert hope to see u and your family and the homies from 1usamotorsport :h5: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

if you need info about the hop about pay outs and all call up


indian joe

559 903-5478


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

Lowrider Nationals XIIII Smokin Summer Slam goin down Aug 7, 2011, $20,000.00 in cash prizes, Hoppers, Hot models contest, over 300 car categories, and Superbowl style rings. Hit up our website for more info.








See ya there!!!


----------



## aztec mem (Jan 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 76 Glass_@Apr 19 2011, 05:39 PM~20375776
> *Aztec did the damn thing....
> *


Were u there pinche boracho :biggrin:


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Apr 19 2011, 08:09 PM~20376994
> *I didnt even see that. Where was that at??
> *


Were ur car was parked at, north of it


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LRN818_@Apr 20 2011, 11:10 AM~20381238
> *Lowrider Nationals XIIII Smokin Summer Slam goin down Aug 7, 2011, $20,000.00 in cash prizes, Hoppers, Hot models contest, over 300 car categories, and Superbowl style rings. Hit up our website for more info.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 51 chevy_@Apr 19 2011, 06:58 PM~20376357
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You got lucky that part of the museum only opens 2 times a year.. And so happened to be the day of our show.. Glad you had a good time we got the same spot for next year hope you can make it..


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crayzy 8_@May 1 2011, 05:44 PM~20461058
> *Ttt
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------

